Ask HN: What movie have you recently watched? - throwawayt856
======
maskandgloves
I don't watch movies often and do not really keep track of what I watch, but
the latest one I saw is Frontier(s) for whatever it's worth. Its rating is
NC-17 and it's included with Amazon Prime. As for a movie I wanna see soon, it
is "The Platform". Looks really interesting. Also excited for new Saw,
Candyman & Purge. All coming soon. I am not sure what kind of genres you're
into, but I watch the following youtube channels to catch up on what's hot
from time to time:

\-- spookyastronauts:

[https://www.youtube.com/user/spookyastronauts](https://www.youtube.com/user/spookyastronauts)

\-- Flick Connection:

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCT09qC2vwlbJvofZRIdLalg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCT09qC2vwlbJvofZRIdLalg)

\-- Top 5 Scary Videos:

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChE2XVkaaQBR-
ly3LaDjheA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChE2XVkaaQBR-ly3LaDjheA)

\-- WhatCulture:

[https://www.youtube.com/user/whatculturevids](https://www.youtube.com/user/whatculturevids)

For hilarious reviews, I like:

\-- Decker Shado

[https://www.youtube.com/user/DeckerShado](https://www.youtube.com/user/DeckerShado)

The last youtube rec'd video I liked is

\-- 50 movies to distract you from the corona

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4joWeYHjogg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4joWeYHjogg)

